

Somebody hacked into my account using this ip 209.208.95.8 - tormentor

I need help with this one. I'm not one to sit back, I want to take action. Is there anyway to track this back. The recovery email to my second email address was in chinese. Is there anyway to get this guy.
======
Dis
How are you sure that is the attackers IP address as opposed to a proxy or
other means of anonymity?

~~~
tormentor
Thats what I'm worried about, I was wondering if there was anyway of knowing
for sure. The account recovery actually wasn't in Chinese it was Korean. It's
looking like a proxy but I'm pissed and ready to take some of my own action.

